# Cold Air Intake



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just purchased a K&N Cold Air Intake system for my 06 dodge ram hemi, and decided to to use it, not sure what other vehicles it would fit. I paid 315.00 for it and willing to let it go for 250.00 if anybody is interested let me know.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

it fits '06 and '07 1500 and 2500 5.7L hemi
And it would be a very good buy for someone


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice avitar chet! Now if she only had a .... :wink:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

a 62 falcon?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> a 62 falcon?


Yes thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

A sister?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

ram 1500, 2500?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> by buggsz24 on Fri Jun 06, 2008 2:00 pm
> 
> ram 1500, 2500?
> ram 1500, 2500?





> by chet on Mon Jun 02, 2008 4:08 pm
> 
> it fits '06 and '07 1500 and 2500 5.7L hemi


read.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

chet said:


> > by buggsz24 on Fri Jun 06, 2008 2:00 pm
> >
> > ram 1500, 2500?
> > ram 1500, 2500?
> ...


read.[/quote:3fc37ckn]

And I should just assume you know what your talking about.........

I was really hoping to get confirmation from the person who started the post.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> And I should just assume you know what your talking about.........


yes


----------

